# Cannot Access Remote Web Workplace From Outside Network



## kaymorris (Jan 24, 2008)

I am using my WAN IP address to access the Remote Web Workplace:

http://Server_WAN_IP_Address/Remote/Default.aspx

I can access this page internally but not externally.

I have looked at this article and followed the instructions. When I get to step 9 I get the following message:

"Your network adapter for the internet has a dynamically assigned IP address. For you web server or directories to be published to the internet, ensure your ISP supports dynamic DNS. Otherwise, a new IP address assigned to your web server by DHCP will not resolve to the internet domain name. Do you want to COntinue?"

I say yes and carry on. When I click on Finish I get the following error:

"An error occured while configuring a component. To continue with the wizard and configure remaining components, click ok. To end the wizard without configuring remaining components, click cancel."

There's bound to be a simple solution but I just can't see it at the moment, so any help would be appreciated.


----------

